# Gas milage



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

I have a 93 sentra xe 1.6 with 43000 miles and i am getting 19.5 miles per gallon and i know somethings wrong because there is no way its supposed to be that bad. my dads truck v6 gets 22...can anyone help me and let me know whats wrong!? whats your gas milage? thanks


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What you need sir, is a full tuneup, which will bring back the gas mileage to ideal.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

thanks.... those are not cheap are they?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

your car only has 43000 miles?? I wish my car had that many miles on it right now.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

yea its great. it was my g-mas and she drove it to the store and to the library and to play bridge.. lol store and library are a 1/4 of a mile away.. when i got it it had 18000, and i got it when i was 15, now im 18, so ive put quite a bit on it.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

what exactly do they do, when they "tune it up" ?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Full tuneup could involve:

Replacing plugs, plug wires, distributor cap and rotor, fuel filter, set ignition timing, and O2 sensor (if it has seen more than, say, 80k miles).


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

motentra said:


> yea its great. it was my g-mas and she drove it to the store and to the library and to play bridge.. lol store and library are a 1/4 of a mile away.. when i got it it had 18000, and i got it when i was 15, now im 18, so ive put quite a bit on it.


i don't suppose she ever got an oil change in those 18,000 miles, did she?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

motentra said:


> thanks.... those are not cheap are they?


I'd figure you'll pay no more than $50-$60 without the O2 sensor.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

i think she did. im almost sure she did. she just didnt drive it much...thanks for the help.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

StevenLK said:


> what exactly do they do, when they "tune it up" ?


Hey Steven, I noticed that you have a dg-racing lip. Do you happen to know if this company is still around? I recall seeing this lip for sale a long time ago, but I can't seem to find the website now. 

Sorry for posting this, but I've been trying to find this lip for the past couple days.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Masa said:


> Hey Steven, I noticed that you have a dg-racing lip. Do you happen to know if this company is still around? I recall seeing this lip for sale a long time ago, but I can't seem to find the website now.
> 
> Sorry for posting this, but I've been trying to find this lip for the past couple days.


I have one that I want to get rid of. the lip is flimsy.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm only getting 25-6 mpg... maybe I need to replace my O2 sensor again...

Or maybe I need to NOT put the pedal to the metal as often


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Uhh, plug wires alone will be more than 50-60 if you get ngk's or oem's right? What brand were you talking about?

Don't forget a new air filter. 

Figure 10 bucks a piece for plugs, cap, rotor, air filter, and fuel filter. 30-40 for an O2 sensor? 60-80 for plug wires. Set your timing for free.

I personally use high octane gas cuz i get better mileage anyways with it so its worth it (~40mpg in the summer), plus I have my timing advanced to 15 degrees for a bit more power, so i have to use high octane.

It'll be worth it to drop the money on a tune up now if you're only gettin 19mpg. The money you'll save on gas will balance out and you're car will run better longer,


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> Uhh, plug wires alone will be more than 50-60 if you get ngk's or oem's right? What brand were you talking about?


The brand that he would get if he were to go to a Midas. 

OEM stuff is going to cost more, thats a given. I should say that buying OEM items is almost always a better idea. It all depends on what you're buying. Plug wires in this case, like the other stuff I mentioned, are better if bought from the dealer.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

That's a pretty significant drop in fuel mileage! I do not think it is a tuneup related issue unless it is idling rough or stumbling. If it is overall sluggish, I suspect that a bad sensor screwed up the mixture and melted the Catalytic Convertor. My 95 GXE auto gets 26mpg delivering pizza and still has it's original plug wires and fuel filter etc(but I did do a cap and rotor 20k miles ago when I got it) plus, the air filter is dirty. Check that also as a clogged original filter will cause it to run overly rich.A new one is less than $10 at Wal Mart, so start there.


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

i have a cold air intake and the cone is fine. it doesnt idle roughly really.. but it does have like little convulsions where it revs up and down... really strange, but i suspected it does that from the extra air it gets from the cai. i have a muffler too. .soooo


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Himile's got a good point, that's pretty crappy gas mileage so it might be more than needing a tune up, but you can check: Start lookin at stuff. Pull all the plugs, are they fouled? Are the wires cracking? Pull the distributor cap off, are the points corroded? What about the rotor? I don't know if you can check the O2 sensor, but you can at least make sure everything's properly connected and not obviously faulty.

When did you start getting such bad mileage? It didn't coincide with installing the CAI and muffler did it?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

OH THE SPECULATION! 

Do what all people do that dont know about cars, take it to a shop. 

There is also this that you can use, works great............http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Gump said:


> OH THE SPECULATION!
> 
> Do what all people do that dont know about cars, take it to a shop.
> 
> There is also this that you can use, works great............http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?


You call it speculation, I call it trouble-shooting. 

Gotta learn somehow. Best way is to do some research and ask for advice, then go get your hands dirty. I applaud the man for wanting to do something for himself.


----------

